# Brakes rattling (pads?)



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

I changed all 4 rotors on my mkIV GLI with oem zimmermans, all the pads with pbr metal masters, and bled the system with ate super blue about 2 months ago, right after I bought the car. For the last few weeks I've been noticing a rattle coming from the wheel areas whenever I go over any little bumps in the road. I just discovered that the noise goes away whenever I hit the brakes, no matter how slightly. So I'm assuming the noise is coming from the brakes somewhere. This weekend I went back over all the bolts and nuts and what not to make sure they were all still tight, they are. After looking some more online, people have described the same noise coming from their pads, where shims were needed or other clips to hold them in place. I used the stock clip on all of the calipers to hold the pad in place. Is there anything else I should need? Any suggestions on what I can do about this rattle?


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

It's your front pads rattling in the carriers. I had the same scenario happen with my GLI. I replaced all of my pads with Hawk Ceramics and didn't know that I should have kept the clip-on shims from the the backs of the OEM pads. The Hawks did not come with shims. I contacted Hawk directly and they were cool enough to send me a set for the fronts. No more rattling after I put them on.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

Thanks for the help. I'll try contacting pbr/axxis and see what they say.


----------



## salda (Sep 13, 2001)

Did the same thing, having the same issue, but I don't remember any shims on my MKIV Wolfsburg. I looked at the new pads and the spring clips that hold the inner pad (Mintex Red) seem to not be holding the pad to the piston. Should I just call ECS and get a different set of pads?


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

Yeah, I would call ECS and see what they have to say. I figured this all out the hard way when I replaced pads on my GLI with Hawk Ceramic pads. The front inside pads are fine because the "finger" tabs insert into the caliper piston and hold them in lace. The front outer pads are the noise makers. I contacted Hawk directly and they were very cool about it and shipped me a set of clip-on shims for my front outer pads, free of charge. I applied a small amount of red brake quiet compund/glue to the backs of the pads and clipped the shims on. No more noisy rattle. It was literally a night-and-day difference.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Couple of things to consider: 
The anti rattle clips can be bent outa shape and not doing their job. 
Put some "Brake Quiet" on pad backing for outer pad.. 
Apply a dab of "synthetic caliper grease" (same stuff you should be usin on the guide pins)..on the carriers right where pads rest... 
One/all of these can cause "pad rattles"...I had em on my Passat and the grease on the carriers worked best 4 me.:thumbup:


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

Thought I'd update this for anyone searching in the future. I finally fixed my rattling issue using some of the suggestions from above. I took out all of the pads and put a little bit of RTV high temp silicone on the back of the pads and a little bit on the clips holding the front inner pads in place. Then I used permatex extreme ceramic synthetic brake grease on the sliding parts of the pads and the caliper pins. I have no more rattling and as mentioned, it is a night and day difference.


----------



## salda (Sep 13, 2001)

Figured I would update also. I determined it was the spring clips on the back of the pads. I called ECS and they gave me partial credit and I went with the Hawk Ceramic pads. Made sure the pins were good and greased up and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

Good deal! The rattling is annnnnnoying indeed.


----------

